# Klipsch rf-42 II



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard these yet ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have listened to many of the RF Series Klipschs and they are quite good for HT. Especially if using with a Entry Level AVR as their efficiency means very little amplifier power is needed for Reference Level Playback,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok good cause my wife likes the look of the Klipsch. I had to return the SVS


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not trying to rain on your parade but, most people buy a given speaker because they like the way they sound. XYZ speakers might be absolutely gorgeous but if you can't stand the way they sound all you'll have is a system that you don't use often because it sounds awful to you.
My advice is, buy speakers that sound the way you like speakers to sound. Remember, there are many different brands and they all sound different. By listening and comparing different speakers you should be able to find speakers that sound good to you and have a high WAF.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

A buddy of mine has the whole RF-42 home theater set up. Your wife has good taste in the looks of speakers! I have always liked the look of Klipsch products. Anyway, as I mentioned, my buddy has these and loves em. They are very clean and can play at loud volumes, yet do so while being transparent which is a good thing. However my friend has these in a room thats about 18' x 20' with the door being the only opening. So its a fairly smallish room, and not alot of sound gets out. If you were to put these in a bigger room with lots of openings then these might not fill like you would want. I say go for it, and if you don't like em you might be able to talk her into going for the RF-52II...


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I love the way Klipsch sound and my wife likes them. But I'm torn between Klipsch and paradigm monitors. Leaning now more toward the Klipsch


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have some little quintets will they work pretty good for surrounds till I can get the matching set? And also I live in a town house so I don't have alot of room.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Will the RF 42 set cross over at 80 htz and be fine ? That is what my wife is geting me so i cant complain


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response. The Quintets should be fine until you can get something else. IF your room is small though they may be all you need after listening a while. Not alot of the program material gets sent to the surrounds so it shouldn't be a worry.

The specs on the FR-42's show the low end at 59Hz, and after they are broken in I bet they would do every bit of that. So crossing them at 80Hz shouldn't be a problem at all. Sounds like you are going with the THX recomended settings! :bigsmile:


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah that is the setting I was always told to cross them over at my little quintets won't go down that far tho. So I have to keep the at around 100htz


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of AVR are you using? Depending on what it is, it should have individual settings for crossing them. Or it may have a setting to set your surrounds to "Small". That way you can get the most out of your mains, and center.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Going with the Onkyo 608 or 708 . Was going with some kefs but got talked out of it .


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

They are a step up from your current setup and certainly good speakers, but 4.5" woofers are still pretty small. If you could swing the RF-52s you would really benefit from the added extension. 59hz for a ported speakers means you are looking at a 120hz crossover ideally and 100hz at lowest. 

2 x the F3 = suggested starting crossover point in ported speakers. 

2 x 59 = 118 which is around 120hz. 

There is little need to upgrade surrounds from Quintets IMO. You would get plenty of ambient sound from those especially with 4. Fronts are the more critical components. 

I understand if budget is an issue. It always is for me. Just want to help.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So I wouldn't be able to cross them over at 80 htz ? My quintets are at 100 right now


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You can set the Crossover to 80hz with the RF-42's. With the Quintets for some reason I thought they needed to be set to 150hz for there not to be a hole in the frequency response.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the quintets set at 100htz is what ppl told me to set them at.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In the Owners Manual should be the Frequency Response. For some reason I thought they had to be crossed over higher. That is the satellites do not go down to 100hz. However, I have certainly been wrong before...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Snead said:


> Will the RF 42 set cross over at 80 htz and be fine ? That is what my wife is geting me so i cant complain


What is your budget, because they might leave alot to be desired. I originally had the RF62s and quickly upgraded to the RF63s. I kept the RF62s for surrounds.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Snead said:


> I have the quintets set at 100htz is what ppl told me to set them at.


I would listen to them set at both, and see if you hear any distortion in the lower end @ the 100htz setting. If not then I don't see what it would hurt leaving them there. Like I said, not alot of the program material gets sent to the surrounds anyway. So it may not make any difference.


----------

